# Need a mentor



## jpajarilo (Aug 3, 2013)

23/180/m/4xW

Looking for someone to guide me get scientific and hardwork gains. Beginner,  I need something slow, cheap, safe. Bulk & cut.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 3, 2013)

jpajarilo, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome. You will find alot of people here who are a wealth of info. Your at the right board. 

Check out the stickies and read other people's discussions you will learn more than you can imagine. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sherk (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome to IMF. Make a thread in the proper section with questions you may have and you'll be surprised of how many replies you get. Also read through previous threads and stickies. This board and its members have an insane amount of knowledge floating around.


----------



## brazey (Aug 4, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Swfl (Aug 4, 2013)

jpajarilo said:


> 23/180/m/4xW
> 
> Looking for someone to guide me get scientific and hardwork gains. Beginner,  I need something slow, cheap, safe. Bulk & cut.



Welcome, we'll help you build a better body if you're willing to do what it takes to eat train sleep and follow directions. And most importantly when you start seeing results don't become an asshole
Good luck brother

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## Stfuandlift (Aug 4, 2013)

Welcome to re board. There's a wealth of knowledge and good guys here that can help you achieve your goals. But it all boils down to how hard you're willing to work and how dedicated you're willing to be. It's not easy, or everyone would do it.


----------



## sneedham (Aug 4, 2013)

Welcome...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## stevekc73 (Aug 4, 2013)

Welcome aboard jpajarilo!


----------



## charley (Aug 4, 2013)

_*Welcome !!!*_


----------



## kboy (Aug 4, 2013)

Welcome bro.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Welcome aboard bro. I really think you will find a lot of answers on this forum. Do you have a training preference that you consider? Also what is your supplements looking like right now? Do you have any restrictions that you are aware of? Lets try to put a plan together. Let me know what your goals are.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## jpajarilo (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you guys for the warm welcome! I've been working more hours lately and trying to pick up more shifts at work. Trying to save money for protein powder mass gainer and sa beginner stacks. Will do my bf%, height, weight, age. My goal is to go bulk cut and stay lean.


----------



## jpajarilo (Aug 28, 2013)

I feel like I have real friends now that will help me accomplish what I really want in my life.


----------



## Christsean (Aug 28, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## red123 (Sep 6, 2013)

welcome


----------



## jpajarilo (Sep 21, 2013)

Alright guys I've finally talked to my wife about taking some "supps" I have saved some money for me I have about 200 $ monthly for "supps" my diet is really strict now and gym routines are set. Anyone can suggest me how to start stacking and probably where to order? Thanks in advance


----------



## jpajarilo (Sep 21, 2013)

*thanks!*



MuscleGauge1 said:


> Welcome aboard bro. I really think you will find a lot of answers on this forum. Do you have a training preference that you consider? Also what is your supplements looking like right now? Do you have any restrictions that you are aware of? Lets try to put a plan together. Let me know what your goals are.



Training preference: to gain muscle mass, from top to bottom
Supplements: pure whey protein, 100g a day, amino acids10g a day, creatine 10g a day
Restrictions: no
Goal: lose body fat and gain muscle mass. Im about 175lb 5"5, 15% b/f slowly decreasing, to gain muscle mass with rhe help of proper cycles.


----------



## Swfl (Sep 21, 2013)

You should go get blood hormone test to see where you are right now. $50 that will give you a great starting place then we can help you further.


----------



## nowandagain (Sep 21, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Welcome, we'll help you build a better body if you're willing to do what it takes to eat train sleep and follow directions. And most importantly when you start seeing results don't become an asshole
> Good luck brother
> 
> This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.



 "don't become an asshole"  -  That's solid advice!


----------



## jpajarilo (Sep 22, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Welcome aboard bro. I really think you will find a lot of answers on this forum. Do you have a training preference that you consider? Also what is your supplements looking like right now? Do you have any restrictions that you are aware of? Lets try to put a plan together. Let me know what your goals are.





nowandagain said:


> "don't become an asshole"  -  That's solid advice!



"Won't be and will never be, thanks for the advice!"


----------



## jpajarilo (Sep 22, 2013)

Swfl said:


> You should go get blood hormone test to see where you are right now. $50 that will give you a great starting place then we can help you further.



Sounds good! "Will make an appointment ASAP, I'll keep everyone posted"


----------



## Iz_vivit (Sep 22, 2013)

Open up threads in the proper sections like nutrition, training, and AAS. If u have, my bad haven't seen em come up. You'll get more specific help. I'm interested in the diet portion of your day.


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 22, 2013)

Welcome! you came to the right place


----------

